
How Sublime Text can make an extra $X0,000 - mherrmann
https://fman.io/blog/finally-understanding-sublime-texts-pricing/
======
blakdawg
It's an interesting idea. It occurs to me that it may not be profitable (or
interesting) for Sublime to have customers who have paid $25. My experience
has been that people who pay a low price are often more demanding and harder
to work with than people who pay a higher price.

While the gross income is the same, if you sell 2500 licenses at $10 each or
25 licenses at $1000 each or 1 license at $25,000, your experience as a vendor
will be very different. In particular, paying 1/100th of the price doesn't
mean that someone has 1/100th of the expectations, or takes up 1/100th of the
time of the higher-priced customer.

